# Looking for a martial arts school in Dayton, OH



## Revenant777 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am interning in Dayton, Ohio for the next three months and I wondered if anyone could recommend a martial arts school in the area.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## David43515 (Jun 18, 2009)

Google is your friend. Took me 2 minutes to find dozens of listings. I don`t know what you`re interested in but these were all at the top of the first page.

www.mengsmartialarts.com Wing Chun
www.ohiobudokan.org  Karate, Aikido, and Kendo
www.tamamartialarts.com large variety of arts
www.skhquest.com Ninjistu
www.daytonbujinkan.com ninjitsu
www.asianfightingarts.com Kali and Silat


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 18, 2009)

Miami Valley Soo Bahk Do is a great place, I studied there for 2 years while I was stationed there.  It is a bit north up in Troy, but it is worth the drive.


----------



## young.learner (Jun 19, 2009)

there is one in fort wayne sorry but i forget the name........:lisafault: lol no jk
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

"A jounrny of a thousand miles begins with a single step" -confusius


----------

